# Constant Diarrhea-ish Dribble? Fustrated!



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Please state what treatments you have done besides changing feed. Didn't the vets do anything?
Probiotics?


----------



## That lil onyx (Jul 3, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> Please state what treatments you have done besides changing feed. Didn't the vets do anything?
> Probiotics?


 The first vet thought that maybe she had too much water in her gut or something and suggested that we add alfalfa cubes to her feed. That didn't do anything but make it worse. Then we found out from the other vet (from the same practice) that adding the cubes would only increase water intake and not fix it. He suggested that we try to add psyllium to collect the dirt in her gut that may be causing irritation. Our horses spend half the day in a dry lot type pasture with woods, but do not eat off the ground as all their meals are in their buckets and all hay is fed from one of our hay box structures. Both of those were tried in the same summer, (the one in which we had the vet evaluate for parasites and prescribe a worming regime). That summer is when we thought it cleared up and went away completely during the winter. This is our second "full" year with her, and the second summer it has come back. No probiotics were brought to our attention, but we are willing to try. None of this has effected her weight, perky attitude, eating habits, etc. Any recommendations?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If I were trouble shooting on my own, I would put her on a monthly dose of sand clear and ensure she has a good quality hay. You could also give her some pro-bios.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Try adding aloe and Fasttrack (pre and pro biotic)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## That lil onyx (Jul 3, 2014)

Definitely going to try the sand clear. Any recommendations for probiotics?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Have you had her stool tested? 
Maybe blood work to see if she has an infection somewhere, some sort of colitis? I would try a broad spectrum antibiotic to see if that makes a difference.
You're doing a great job at keeping her skin clean as that stuff burns.


----------



## That lil onyx (Jul 3, 2014)

natisha said:


> Have you had her stool tested?
> Maybe blood work to see if she has an infection somewhere, some sort of colitis? I would try a broad spectrum antibiotic to see if that makes a difference.
> You're doing a great job at keeping her skin clean as that stuff burns.


 She's been through regular stool samples. About twice a year since we started this "journey." I've asked about some sort of bowel irritations or something but can't seem to get a straight answer. I've been wanting to do a full panel of blood work and what not, but money is very veryyy tight right now :sad: So we're saving for it. Literally. 

I'll look into and ask about an antibiotic. Vet is coming out in the next week.


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

You might consider asking the vet about Biosponge, a product that can help with diarrhea, although I think it is more of a product for acute diarrhea rather than chronic.

I brought home a weanling filly a few years ago who was scouring pretty badly, did everything I knew and then some, had the vet out, probiotics, deworming, Biosponge, feed change. The best I could ever get out of her was a soft cow patty. Not sloppy, but certainly not firm. That filly ended up having a whole host of health problems, had to have emergency surgery for a stifle puncture wound and was a bt of a head case. I gave her away and was never more relieved..


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

My appy gelding had chronic runs and messy behind like this for about a year. It was frustrating. After doing potent Rx probiotics and biosponge with no luck the vet suggested we do one week per month of SandClear/SandRid any psyllium treatment. He warned it could take 6+ months before we saw improvement. We did this, along with putting his hay in small mesh hay nets, only feeding over swept, clean stall mats to reduce any sand ingestion. After about 8 months it cleared up. He has a very sensitive GI tract, sand irritates him more than most, giving him the wet farts as you say (I agree, no nice way to put it). He is also very sensitive to feed changes, so even new deliveries of the same hay get transitioned slowly.
Hope that offers a bit of insight.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

"Liquid flatulence"


----------



## mrajax (Dec 13, 2018)

*In the same boat - try high fiber diet*

I have a quarter horse that is going through something similar to your paint. He started out with severe diarrhea when I got him - explosive. We tried ulcerguard, probiotics, electrolytes, sandclear, different grain, different hay - nothing worked. Slowly it calmed down and was just a constant "wet fart." I put him 3 months ago on Vitamin E and Electrolytes from SmartPak and a high fiber grain (ProElite CalorieWise) and it stopped everything - no more loose stool, no more wet farts. I thought we were getting somewhere! However, moved him to another barn 3 weeks ago, and the wet farting and loose stool is back. Multiple vets, like you, have looked at my horse. They've run tests, scoped him, tried several different things to no avail. I am looking into using something such as GastroCare or a SmartDigest product from SmartPak, as it has helped some other horses that I work with. Definitely though high fiber diet helps (since my guy has been on a high fiber diet there is only wet farting, no severe diarrhea). I hope you find a solution! (and myself)


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@mrajax You may want to look at the dates when you read threads. There is an old thread warning that comes up before you post. This thread is from 2015. There are current threads with similar issues that are recent that sharing in would be welcome.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

I didn't read all the posts yet, but my horse had the same issue and I tried EVERYTHING under the sun, and finally gave in and put him on pellets. Guess what? the runny watery farts and sludge going down his back legs is gone. I've reintroduced some hay but he is also getting some pellets still to make a smooth transition to hay again. Feed your horse pellets and within a day or two you will know if it will work for your horse.


----------

